# Forum > Discussion > Friendly Banter >  Cant remember name of book

## Shmalex123

Trying to remember the name of a book. Was about a ragtag team of misfits, a wizard who only knew three spells, one of which he learned from a bathroom stall. And something about a plot to turn the city to stone? A flying carpet? All I remember is the wizard seemingly dies by getting sucked into a portal. Can anyone help???

----------


## Melayl

I've not heard of it, but it sounds like a fun read!

----------


## animorte

I could just about make an argument for Harry Potter in this, but I dont think so.

----------


## Murk

This sounds like a Discworld thing. 

But there's a gazillion Discworld books and I can't remember everything that happens in all of them. I'm sure someone else can, though!

----------


## Manga Shoggoth

It's not Diskworld - the only wizard who comes close to that description is Rincewind, and at the time he only had one spell, that he couldn't cast (it was one of the spells of creation from the Octavio) - not that he was very good at casting later on.

It's certianly not Harry Potter.

----------


## Jak

Just in case, check The Light Fantastic from Discworld.  Minus two spells and the bathroom, and change the flying carpet to a flying boulder, and it may be close to a match.

----------


## hewhosaysfish

> Just in case, check The Light Fantastic from Discworld.  Minus two spells and the bathroom, and change the flying carpet to a flying boulder, and it may be close to a match.


I was thinking it could be Sourcery. That has the useless wizard, the flying carpet, and ends with said wizard running from the Things in the Dungeon Dimensions. (And the cities caught up in the wizard war get worse than turned to stone.)
Not sure about the bathroom stall though...

OP: Do you remember an animate (and angry) chest with a lot of little legs? Did the ragtag band of misfits include a grocer who wants to be a barbarian warrior and a barbarian warrior(ess) who wants to be a hairdresser?

----------


## Batcathat

While I agree that it does sound a lot like Discworld, "learned a spell from a bathroom stall" seems like an extremely weird and specific detail for the OP's memory to conjure out of nowhere (though it would probably be a sign of an interesting subconscious  :Small Tongue: ).

----------


## Telonius

Possible something from the MythAdventures series from Robert Aspirin? Read it years ago, I seem to remember one where the two bodyguards enrolled in an army as part of some scheme or other. One of the recruits knew just three spells ("dispel," "datspell," and some other spell I can't remember).

----------

